# Irritable Bowel Syndrome



## AveryandAudrey (Sep 20, 2010)

So my Aunt has a 13 year old blue heeler/doberman/rottie mix. She was in wonderful health and then boom her colon came out her rectum! So Emergency surgery a an extra day in the vets office then returned home. She recovered well but was still having ptty issues so my aut returned to the vet where she was diagnosed with IBS. She has soft and somethimes runny stools. She'll make it to the doggy doog or right outside the doggy door but then goes right there, she cant hold it long enough to get to the grass. My Aunt does not want to put her down because even the vet said, she's in good health other then this. She barely even has minor minor arthritis. Any suggestions on what to feed her? My aunt only wants kibble and extras, no raw :/ I was thinking some pro biotic yogurt/pumpkin. What do you guys think?


----------



## twoisplenty (Nov 12, 2008)

I have a dog with IBS that can not handle raw at all. The rest of our group is on raw but he has to stay on a strict diet of kibble only. I would fast her for 24-48hrs to allow her intestines to calm down a bit. Then I would start by offering her boiled rice with a bit of cooked ground beef. Offer 5-6 small meals per day, then once her poops are solid slowly add her regular kibble to the rice beef mix. I like to soak the kibble.

Having that type of surgery will give her the runs because everything becomes so inflammed. I am surprised the vet didnt put her on an anti inflamitory. Hope she starts feeling better soon


----------



## AveryandAudrey (Sep 20, 2010)

Thank you! the vet may have given the anti inflamitory, I didnt ask.


----------



## Chocx2 (Nov 16, 2009)

I give my Aussie probiotics, it dries his poo up other wise he just doesn't do well. He has a sissy tummy. Thats why his a fluffmuffin.


----------



## toriakd (Jan 27, 2012)

Hi,

I believe a probiotic product would be better than yogurt or pumpkin. When I asked my Vet if I could administer these products he said I would have to give Tedi more than was good for his tummy to have any real affect. The products that are sold as probiotics contain more of what they need in a healthier dosage. 

Tedi is always hungry and would eat until his Tummy pops. Tedi has an extremely sensitive stomach and can not eat raw. I feed him Id kibble morning and noon...at nite Id canned...small amounts 6 to 6 1/2 hr apart. I am using FortiFlora probiotic and I like that it is in powder form and I can sprinkle it on his canned ration at nite time with a little water to mix it in the wet food. I use half a packet at a time because he is so small.Yes his little tummy made all kinds of noises when first given a probiotic...I took that as a good sign...he is more relaxed and at ease than I have seen him in a long time and is wanting to play with his toys...I would think there are other probiotics out there that are more natural and possibly better for him...but I believe this one saved his life...I am eternally grateful that this Vet had the wisdom and experience to come up with such a positive plan of action in tedi's recovery.


----------

